# Stopover sites.



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi Folks,
Looking for a suitable site for a two night stop on way to the south coast. We're on the Portsmouth to Santander ferry arriving around lunchtime on 24/11. We'd like to break our journey by stopping about 2 hours drive down from ferry. Any reccomendations please? We'd prefer to use sites to aires.
Thanks All.

CREAKY.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Are you coming M/way or scenic?,that might help,whichever way,if you could make the New forest...... Now there is a thought.
Ted.


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Sorry folks I meant to ask for a stopover on way to the south coast in spain!! It's been a long season!!

Cheers,
CREAKY


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
you just CANNOT! get the staff these days,we used to stop at Buchy,just this side of Rouen,but ask nicely,as some members stop in Rouen itself by the river,that looks nice as well,best of luck.
Ted.

BIG OOOPS by ME!. Having read it again,its me that will be off hired in the morning. SORRY!!


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I assume you mean the South coast of Spain, which is a trifle longer than the South Coast of England; so which bit are you heading for and what is your proposed route? Via Madrid, Salamanca or Zaragoza?? Choose your route and the selection of sites becomes easier. Do you have an ASCII card, that gives a choice as well.


----------



## jellybeen (Aug 26, 2011)

*campsite*

if your going via zarrogoza try Haro about 120 miles from santander we shall be using this site a month earlier.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi All.
I am going back to bed and getting up again! i did not think the day was this bad.
Must concentrate,read in depth..... and buy a map where Santander is NOT next to Calais...LOL
Ted.


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

*Stopover sites*

Would suggest either Aranda de Duero app. 150 miles from Santander or Pico de Miel app.210 miles.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Just looked at the Pico de Miel site. Have I worked it out right, over 27 Euros for two people in a MH for one night with electric.

Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try Camping Pico de la Miel, La Cabrera - this is north of Madrid, or, Camping International Aranjuez, Soto del Rebollo - this is south of Madrid. Both are in the ACSI book at €15 per night.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Stopover sites*



MIKEJ said:


> Would suggest either Aranda de Duero app. 150 miles from Santander or Pico de Miel app.210 miles.


Aranda de Duero Aire is very unfriendly and bleak as shown in the All The Aires Book. Personally in that area we just stop at The Area Tudanca at Jct 151/152 .It always seems very safe and friendly.I have also stopped a number of times in the 2 Hotels there so can vouch for its facilities.I know that generally stopping at service areas is not advised but this one always seems ok,certainly better than some of the alternatives in thisregion.


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

*Stopover sites*

I meant the campsite at Aranda de Duero. Haven't checked the price of this or Pico de Miel, have stayed at both but it was some years ago. The campsite at Aranjuez (where we normally stay) is also quite expensive, over 20E, but it is in a beautiful area.


----------

